# Model 87 Target



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any recent experience with this gun. I'm thinking about getting one. It's between this and an S&W 41. I have shot the S&W and it shoots very well, but I'm a Beretta guy and am drawn to the looks of the Model 87.


----------

